# Hook Worms~~ How to rid natural way?



## A114bullybr33d (May 19, 2010)

We just found out that our boy max has hook worms in his tummy. We have meds but we also have 4 other little dogs to keep healthy too. Was wondering is their a natural way to rid the worms from their tummies?

Plus max, isn't drinking any water, we already took him to se the vet two days ago but he still isn't drinking water. I give him ice cubes to eat on and he seems to like it better.. Fixin to go out and buy some meat and more rice. Oh Chicken broth also vet said it would be good for him just with no MSG right? No salt added natural chicken broth. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

just rid them the way your vet wants to rid them so you can make sure there all gone lol. and make sure to have all the feces in the back yard are picked up especially if you have kids.

i would get some pedialyte and a syringe to give him to make sure he is hydrated. chicken broth is good


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

A114bullybr33dWe just found out that our boy max has hook worms in his tummy. We have meds but we also have 4 other little dogs to keep healthy too. Was wondering is their a natural way to rid the worms from their tummies? 
No there is not a natural cure for hookworms.

Plus max, isn't drinking any water, we already took him to se the vet two days ago but he still isn't drinking water. I give him ice cubes to eat on and he seems to like it better.. Fixin to go out and buy some meat and more rice. Oh Chicken broth also vet said it would be good for him just with no MSG right? No salt added natural chicken broth. Thanks for all the help.

What Nimzo said on the fluids. you want to give every 2 to 4 hours thru the syringe and you want it to be 6 cc each time.


----------



## A114bullybr33d (May 19, 2010)

*Update On Max... Still isn't feelin well yet.*

Poor max still isn't feeling very well! I took him back to the vet today and they gave me a GI HealthPack Canine Kit along with Panacur and Droncit too kill the hook worms he has and help him get his thirst back. Poor baby had a fever and make matter worse they had to take some blood from him and he was not a happy camper at all!!!! I had asked our vet if they have had a lot of cases of parasites in dogs lately she said yep! A brake out in GA but mainly in younger pups... Well I have to force water down him every 2 hrs and make sure he eats twice a day with lots of water in his food.. We had made them chicken and rice last week and this week we made them hamburger and rice. he has no problem eating its the drinking part and max is a big drinker...... Don't know what to do execpt Pray for him...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about max, I wish him a speedy recovery! Did the vet say how long he had the worms prior to it coming to these extremes?


----------



## A114bullybr33d (May 19, 2010)

no the vet didn't know until I took him and they done a fectal on him which max didn't like at all! Just have to watch him and make sure he drinks either force or on his own! Max is a totally water dog and when I noticed him not drinking I just knew something was wrong with him. We have company over tonight and he is following me everywhere I go. I felt of him a couple of hours ago and he still has a fever. I gave him some more asprin but I gotta go and let him back outside before he has another accident in the house like he did yesterday evening. 
Thanks, 
Misty


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

A114bullybr33d said:


> no the vet didn't know until I took him and they done a fectal on him which max didn't like at all! Just have to watch him and make sure he drinks either force or on his own! Max is a totally water dog and when I noticed him not drinking I just knew something was wrong with him. We have company over tonight and he is following me everywhere I go. I felt of him a couple of hours ago and he still has a fever. I gave him some more asprin but I gotta go and let him back outside before he has another accident in the house like he did yesterday evening.
> Thanks,
> Misty


Misty

Do you have any "Rubbing Alcohol" ???
Make a bowl of Half Water / Half Alcohol and get a wash cloth. 
You want to put it on his paws and belly it will help to bring down the fever. 
The extremities are what you use to bring down a fever so many believe on humans it the forhead but that is so incorrect its the extremities that will help to bring it down and this is also found in animals.

On the water .. try putting some sugar in the water 
So in a 8oz cup you would put 1 tbsp .. It will help put something in the tummy to help settle it.

What else are you giving the dog?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

strongid t and pyrantel pamoate both work just ask your vet about them and find out the proper dosage. also if he has hook worms they attack the intestines and cause bleeding internally so if your pups gumms are pale then i would figure out what kind of iron supplement i could give my dog. just things i would do im no vet by any means.


----------



## A114bullybr33d (May 19, 2010)

max is eating his GI dog food for breakfast, then for Lunch I give him Chicken Noodle with extra broth, and all his meds and for supper he gets Hamburger and rice with extra water or broth. Now starting him on gatordade lemon-lime flavor its clear so I know he's not throwing up blood or anything. But in a matter of say, 30 mins he pees in the floor he can't hold his bladder for some reason now but I can clean up pee all day just not the runns! he's in bed now but usually the 1st thing in morning he would have to go out a pee but nope. I have to give him liquids then he will go within time. 

Will tell u more tomorrow he's gotta go back out. brb


----------

